# HP psc 1315 software update error



## vasume (Apr 7, 2007)

Hi, as stated in the title, I have an HP psc 1315 all-in-one. My OS is Windows XP.
Back in December/January I downloaded the patch for the IE7/HP Director issue, but after that my software update stopped working. When I opened it and pressed "check for updates," it would give me a runtime error message and close. Then I tried reinstalling everything from the cd (so I'm back down to HP Director v5.35 now), but I still got an error when I tried to use HP Software Update.

Attached is a screenshot of the error message.

I couldn't find anything related on the HP website. Any ideas, people?


----------



## jflan (May 29, 2005)

IMHO, HP software is massive so I tend to manually select from their D/L site just those items that I need. Don't want to invite trouble.

New drivers are not always better drivers.
Is there a critical update that you are trying to get?

I would opt out of HP Software Update unless there was some burning issue that required it. I try to keep as little junk running in the background as I can.


----------



## vasume (Apr 7, 2007)

I think there have been at least a few critical updates since the day I bought my printer (sometime in 2004, I think.) Although I did look at the list of software and driver updates available on the HP website for my printer series, there wasn't anything useful that was dated post-2004, so it was pretty useless.

Besides, I just want everything to work properly. It is puzzling that HP Software Update just randomly stopped working...


----------



## jflan (May 29, 2005)

I believe that there is a utility that you have to have on board for that to work ?
Could be that it is broken. A delete/reinstall may fix it.

Also you could be being directed to an FTP server and sometimes the connection isn't made due to ISP issues and other things.
My present set up requires the use an FTP client to connect to an FTP server.
Matter of fact it was an HP bugfix that I was trying to get when the issue first showed.

When the connection fails, take a look and see if it's an ftp server that you are trying to connect to.


----------



## kodi (Jun 30, 2004)

I have the same printer and have completely deleted all HP programs and downloaded and installed the BASIC drivers from HP support and use third party software like PIcassa.


----------



## Vonnnie1818 (Aug 2, 2008)

Do you have a 1315 driver or a copy which works on win98se Or can you tell me where I can obtain a comparable make or model of driver that works on win98se for the HP 1315.


----------



## kodi (Jun 30, 2004)

http://www.scanner-drivers.com/drivers/185/185673.htm
You will have to register to download the drivers


----------

